# German Physiks Releases a Gorgeous Goodie for the Ears, the HRS-130



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

German Physiks isn’t shy about style. Artfully intriguing and mystifyingly intimidating, its speaker model designs certainly break the mold with nontraditional cabinet stylings that make for a remarkably unique group. In fact, uniqueness runs in spades through all of the company’s designs, with each one looking strikingly different than the next. There is one commonality across models, however, and that lies in the use of the company’s proprietary Dicks Dipole Driver (DDD) which looks more like a prop from a Sci-Fi film than a Hi-Fidelity component. The DDD (a suspended cone-in-a-cage design forged by the mind of Peter Dicks) is an omnidirectional radiator that carries the frequency load from 200Hz up to 24kHz; midrange frequencies are never compromised by a crossover, making for a seamless transition from high to lows.

Recently, German Physiks announced the arrival of its latest creation, the HRS-130 loudspeaker. Today we’ll take a preview peek at the high-end speaker – after all, who doesn’t love to dream?










_The HRS-130's DDD Drive removes a midrange driver from the sound production equation._​



The HRS-130 is replacing the company’s long-standing HRS-120 model. The 120 featured an eight-sided cabinet with a downward firing 8-inch woofer and a DDD-driver as a topper. It stood 45-inches tall and weighed roughly 65-pounds. The new HRS-130 looks strikingly similar in terms of shape, but features a carbon fiber DDD driver and a 10-inch downward firing sealed woofer. It’s also slightly taller (49.6-inches) and weighs about 75-pounds. 

The 130’s slightly taller cabinet allows for a larger Helmholtz resonator that helps the speaker produce better sounding bass. The resonator nearly extends the length of he cabinet from the woofer up towards the base of the DDD driver. The new model also features a newly designed crossover and two sets of WBT nextgen binding posts (for bi-amplification). The 130’s cabinet is similar to the older 120, but is restyled and offered in high-polish black or white polyester finishes. German Physiks says that other cabinet finishes (satin veer/paint, high-polish veneer, and carbon fiber) are available for special order.









_The HRS-130 drips with high-end style._​
The HRS-130 has a deceptive sensitivity measurement of 86.9dB, which typically will see a 2dB boost due to room reflections stemming from the omnidirectional nature of the DDD driver. German Physiks says the speaker requires at least 70W (4 ohms) to perform. The speaker’s overall frequency response is reported to be 29Hz-24kHz, with the crossover frequency set at 220Hz. Considering the frequency response and the fact that the 130 is designed to be enjoyed across a wide range of positions, one can only assume that its imaging capabilities far exceed what words may convey.

The HRS-130 is priced at $17,950 per pair which sounds like a bargain when considering the company’s Gaudi MK II speakers sell in the range of $250,000. For more information about the DDD driver or other German Physiks speakers, it’s worth taking a few moments to visit their website to take a peek at the high-end of high-end audio.



_Image Credits: German Physiks_


----------

